# Function Most Likely To



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Based on The Type Most Likely To thread but with functions instead!

Function Most Likely To be sexually arousing

summoning @Enoch @Merriwether @Athena @Literally God


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Se.

I HAD THIS IDEA AGES AGO, AND YOU PROBABLY DID TOO.

FMLT be hyperactive.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Se/Ne=Pe

FMLT hate the government


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Fi.

FMLT have a hairy chest.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Se

FMLT have a massive juicy cock


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Fi.

FMLT lose their child in a supermarket.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ne/Ni

FMLT be normie


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Fe.

FMLT be a meme.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ne

FMLT consistently wet the bed


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Fi.

FMLT be Historical's dom function.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Si/Ni

FMLT be Turi's dom function


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Fe.

FMLT be Crowbo's inferior function.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Si

FMLT be nihilist 

come join the fun @Goetterdaemmerung!


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Tx.

FMLT be gay.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Fi

FMLT be hentai


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Fi

FMLT to be the most stubborn bitch and have no common sense for social norms.

Fi doms are crybabies


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Ne LEL

EDIT Fi


FMLT SUCC


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Se.

FMLT see themselves in Hitler.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Ni


FMLT be Stalin


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Ti 

FMLT to have absurd logic and would put their hand up a cows anus to analyse fresh shit.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Anybody horny.

TMLT make @Turi memes.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ne

FMLT know good dank memes


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Ne.

FMLT


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Fe+Si, in no particular order

FMLT throw up at the sight of this normie shit


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Ne-Ti.

FMLT want to be a 'normie' despite not being one.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Fe

FMLT draw this


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Se

FMLT get in trouble for comments in this thread if Turi doesn't find it funny. 
@Enoch & @Crowbo 

Oops, answered my own question :wink:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

FMLT be a mirage


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

@Enoch


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Se - Boi dafuq am I doin this time
Si - Oh no not again
Ne - Ya but imagine all the cool shit that could happen
*bad thing happens*
Ni - I knew this would happen
Ti - See, this is y that went wrong
Te - Ya, and u must clean that up
Fi - This was my fault sry
Fe - It okay fam I got u


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> FMLT be a mirage


Ni.

FMLT to be controversial.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

FMLT embody communism


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Fe

FMLT value trophies


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Te, Se, Si

FMLT embody capitalism


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Si
FMLT be an artsy piece of shit


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Fi

FMLT want World War 3


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Answer to 'FMLT be @Goetterdaemmerung'.

FMLT have no self-discipline.


----------



## LennyOpaads (Jul 29, 2017)

Ne

FMLT abandon family without warning


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Pe

FMLT be awake all night and sleep all day


----------



## LennyOpaads (Jul 29, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> Pe
> 
> FMLT be awake all night and sleep all day


Pe???


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Extraverted percieving funciton (NE,SE)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Crowbo said:


> Pe
> 
> FMLT be awake all night and sleep all day


Ti

What function is most likely to desire revenge?


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Fi

FMLT laugh at dad jokes.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fe

What function is most likely to refer to the world as a very dark, cruel place?


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Ni

What function is most likely to be a great cook?


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Moo Rice said:


> Ni
> 
> What function is most likely to be a great cook?


Se

What function is most likely to endure pedantic professors and passive aggressively write subtle arguments against the course material?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Te

What function is most likely to turn to alcohol when sad or anxious?


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Te
> 
> What function is most likely to turn to alcohol when sad or anxious?


Se

Which function is most likely to over analyze and obsess about something trivial?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

danthemanklein said:


> Se
> 
> Which function is most likely to over analyze and obsess about something trivial?


Si

Which function is most likely to be completely avoidant (not in a ghosting way but in a denial sort of way) seriously what fucken function is this?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fi?

What function is most likely to relate to Vance Joy's music?


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Fi?
> 
> What function is most likely to relate to Vance Joy's music?


Fi

What function is most likely to misread people and assume the worst?


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

danthemanklein said:


> What function is most likely to misread people and assume the worst?


FMLT for short.

Fi.

FMLT be stuck in a rut.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Enoch said:


> FMLT for short.
> 
> Fi.
> 
> FMLT be stuck in a rut.


Si

What function most likely to let your thoughts go wherever they want in a random fashion?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Ne

What function is most likely to constantly forgive betrayal and give endless chances?


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Ne/Fi

FMLT spend all of their life wishing they were ordinary.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Enoch said:


> Ne/Fi
> 
> FMLT spend all of their life wishing they were ordinary.


Fi

Function most likely to talk in a very linear fashion.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Te

What function is most likely to like pineapple pizza?


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Moo Rice said:


> Te
> 
> What function is most likely to like pineapple pizza?


Fi?

What function is most likely to watch conspiracy videos despite whether or not they’re true?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ne

FMLT refer to sperm as unicorn blood


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Ne/Si

What function is most likely to overthink or get impulsive when under stress?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

A chick out of chocklate durin' PMS!

TMLT be dead serious often


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Ti or Te


FMLT ordering food instead of cooking


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Se cause of laziness

FMLT best represent Adventure Time


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Fi/Se
(Edited : Ne)

Fmlt best represent Pokemon


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Interesting. I was thinking Ne. Adventure Time is one of the most Ne shows ever imo. 

For Pokemon, it's tough but I'd say perhaps Fi. Not sure at the moment.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Just Ne

FMLT eat cookie stranger gave


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Fi 


FMLT listen to music while sleeping


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Fi...?

FMLT hate desk with dirty mess


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Te/Fe


FMLT skips art class


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Ti?

FMLT who hates passive-aggressive to death


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Ti 

FMLT hates messy spaces


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ni?

FMLT love cloths shopping


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

🤔hmm Se


FMLT being a moody


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Fi?

FMLT use emoji


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

hmm🤔 Fi (maybe)



FMLT use emoji 🎅


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Fe

FMLT have strict diet


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Ti/Fi(?)


FMLT prefer stay home all day instead of going outside at holidays


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Fi

FMLT represent Death Metal


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Ti(?)


FMLT represent pop


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Fe

FMLT represent Black Sabbath


----------

